# This Makes Me want to ski powder NOW!



## River.Girl (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes!!! Can't wait for the slopes to open!! Cool video


----------



## River.Girl (Oct 11, 2013)

I heard A-Basin is opening up this Sunday, does anyone know if there's really any snow up there?? Probably more lines than snow, but I can't help but want to get up there!


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

River.Girl said:


> I heard A-Basin is opening up this Sunday, does anyone know if there's really any snow up there?? Probably more lines than snow, but I can't help but want to get up there!


Yes, we have snow.
http://www.summitdaily.com/news/8481252-113/ski-basin-season-area


----------

